Ask HN: Where is that “Who's hiring” thread? - chirau
======
greenyoda
Since today is a holiday (New Year's Day), it should appear tomorrow, on the
first business day of the month.

~~~
chirau
ah, thanks. I had not realized it comes on the first business day, I just
previously assumed it was the first day.

~~~
solarmist
It used to be, but someone automated it now its the first business day, so
people don't lose it if the 1st happens on a Saturday and they don't check it.

------
grosania
Thank you guys! I will check on monday then!!

